# Metal Appreciation Thread (Any era, any genre, come share your love)



## Alpengeist19

I'm going to post my top 6 favorite songs (because 5 isn't enough).

6. Animals as Leaders - Wave of Babies




Tosin Abasi = God. Mixing jazz and metal? Hell yes.

5. Necrophagist - Diminished to Be





4. Job for a Cowboy - Constitutional Masturbation




These guys have gotten so much better over the years. Their new album just came out Tuesday. Fucking insane.

3. Wretched - Beyond the Gate, Pt II




Wretched makes the best instrumentals I've ever heard.

2. Fleshgod Apocalypse - In Honour of Reason





1. The Black Dahlia Murder - Deathmask Divine




The list of my real top 6 songs would all be by TBDM, but it wouldn't be as interesting then. Every single song they put out is amazing. This one is so poetic yet gruesome and beautiful at the same time. 

Honorable Mention: Viraemia - Disseminated Intravascular Coagul 




These guys could be amazing beyond words if they traded a little bit of their technicality for listenibility (?). 10 string bass? Yes.


----------



## Neon Knight

Alpengeist19 said:


> Tosin Abasi = God. Mixing jazz and metal? Hell yes.


You might appreciate this then.


----------



## Alpengeist19

KuRoMi said:


> You might appreciate this then.


Nope, sorry. I listened to the whole thing though. I'm not very interested by synths and all that.


----------



## Neon Knight

Alpengeist19 said:


> Nope, sorry. I listened to the whole thing though. I'm not very interested by synths and all that.


That's cool  FYI there's no keyboards whatsoever, that's a baritone sax you're probably hearing. Check the live version here you'll see. They're kind of like RATM as they're a pure band. That or the bass player who does a Morello/Claypool kind of thing. There's only 3 members too, crazy shit in any case!


----------



## Epherion

@Alpengeist19

Love Wretched, discovered them last summer. wretched - the exedous of autonomy

Try, Conducting from the grave - in times of war and worries.


----------



## Kwaran

Alpengeist19 said:


> Tosin Abasi = God. Mixing jazz and metal? Hell yes.


I love Animals as leaders 
Check this out, maybe you'll like it:


----------



## Alpengeist19

@Kwaran That Shining song is pretty cool; I've never heard anything like that before, but I don't really like the Dillinger Escape Plan. Their music sounds like it's falling apart at the seams and about to burst. I would imagine some people like that, but it doesn't really appeal to me.

@Epherion Yea, I was going to post Exodus of Autonomy but I decided on Beyond the Gate because that's the song that got me into Wretched. I was disappointed by their newest album though. There was only one song I really enjoyed, and the instrumental was nothing compared to their other two. I looked up the Conducting from the Grave song: It is alright, but it's a bit generic. I did like the part before the solo though. 

@KuRoMi That's interesting. I don't really like the music, but I respect people who try to cross genres.


----------



## Kwaran

Alpengeist19 said:


> [MENTION=15048]Their music sounds like it's falling apart at the seams and about to burst.


I like your description of The Dillinger Escape Plan 


Noise/metal/weirdness


----------



## Antichrist

@Alpengeist19

Necrophagist is one of my favorite bands. The classical-influenced tech metal is godly.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Some sludge metal up in this bitch


----------



## Alpengeist19

Antichrist said:


> @Alpengeist19
> 
> Necrophagist is one of my favorite bands. The classical-influenced tech metal is godly.


Yea, I heard their new album might be coming out any time between 2068 and 3274. So stoked.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

Rediscovering System at the mom.






Eccentric music, sick vocals, utterly OTT style. If I liked cups of tea, this would have several sugars.


----------



## Antichrist

@*Alpengeist19*

I also read that they will be releasing a new album some time this year. Should be good stuff. I'm not putting too much emphasis on them rushing their creative aspect, since tech-death metal takes alot of time. Unless you're BTM and somehow manage to release a flawless album every year and a half~

I'm stocked for the new The Faceless album also. Such an awesome band.


----------



## Antichrist

@*Leeoflittlefaith* 

SOAD is mostly an alternative rock band at this point, but their first album had alot of death metal influence.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

Antichrist said:


> @*Leeoflittlefaith*
> 
> SOAD is mostly an alternative rock band at this point, but their first album had alot of death metal influence.


I've listened to their first one too. I love "Soil".

Even if they've broadened their sound though, by Mesmerize they were still unmistakably a metal band.


----------



## imelikmasin

Antichrist said:


> @*Alpengeist19*
> 
> I also read that they will be releasing a new album some time this year. Should be good stuff. I'm not putting too much emphasis on them rushing their creative aspect, since tech-death metal takes alot of time. Unless you're BTM and somehow manage to release a flawless album every year and a half~
> 
> I'm stocked for the new The Faceless album also. Such an awesome band.


The Faceless is awesome, BTM is terrible.

There's a video of a new song, by the way (not the eidolon reality):




Sadly the quality is bad so you can't really hear the details but the structure seems good.

And the thing I came here to post:


----------



## Wormwood

-


----------



## Pete The Lich

enjoy


----------



## Antichrist

imelikmasin said:


> The Faceless is awesome, *BTM is terrible.*


----------



## imelikmasin

Wormwood said:


> Psychotic Avant-garde


I listened to that whole album after hearing a song on youtube and the song itself was awesome (the quantum symphony) but the album actually turned out to be really boring. ): It felt like there's no structure and no reason to how the technicality/unpredictibility unfolds. It's just so intentionally unpredictable and weird at every moment of the way that this starts to defeat itself and make me feel like "Meh, okay, so in 5 seconds this song is going to change again and I already know it." and then it's boring.

Edit: The song you posted is definitely one of the better ones though.


----------



## imelikmasin

imelikmasin said:


> I'll make cookies for anyone who can find a better song than this:
> Mirrorthrone - The Fecal Rebellion [HD] - YouTube


Well, I thought this would never happen but I found a song that I think is even better than that. Actually it's a close competition and I can't really decide. But I'll still make cookies for myself and post the song:





P.S./unrelated: New Gojira album is a boring failfest. which is a disappointment because the way of all flesh was great. Oh well.


----------



## ibage

Figured this was a good place to ask. I've been looking to expand my taste in progressive metal. I'm a huge prog rock fan and thus far, I've found Dream Theater, Mastodon, Queensryche and Opeth and I've grown fond of them. Any other possible suggestions?


----------



## Ashneversleeps

ibage said:


> Figured this was a good place to ask. I've been looking to expand my taste in progressive metal. I'm a huge prog rock fan and thus far, I've found Dream Theater, Mastodon, Queensryche and Opeth and I've grown fond of them. Any other possible suggestions?


Not all of these are strictly prog but going by the bands you listed, some similar ones are FATES WARNING's _Awaken the Guardian_ and _Spectre Within_, Symphony X, Savatage's early albums, Virgin Steele, most of Devin Townsend's side projects and Strapping Young Lad, Intronaut, Baroness, Vintersorg, Arcturus.

I'm sure someone else has a more comprehensive knowledge of prog than I do though.


----------



## Antichrist

ibage said:


> Figured this was a good place to ask. I've been looking to expand my taste in progressive metal. I'm a huge prog rock fan and thus far, I've found Dream Theater, Mastodon, Queensryche and Opeth and I've grown fond of them. Any other possible suggestions?


Cynic and Porcupine Tree are good starters.


----------



## Ashneversleeps

@ibage ^ Ahhh I knew I was missing something big, the mention of Cynic reminds me: ATHEIST. Latter era Death too. And Artillery is a pretty interesting thrash band with relatively complex riffs you might enjoy.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo

Is this still considered metal?


----------



## Antichrist

@*La Li Lu Le Lo*

Of course! Sabbath is considered classic metal by many.



On another note, I consider The Faceless to be my definite favorite for modern metal bands:





_On the helm of a false entity
The faithful standing firmly
Betrayal of the worthy
Patrons of demoralization
Disregarding justice
Corrupting minds of the innocent​_


----------



## Svensenberg




----------



## sidj0n

One of my favourites


----------



## Antichrist

@*Svensenberg*

You know, I could never get into Cannibal Corpse because they always try too hard to be brutal and disgusting. They always have a constant bass pedal thumping in every song which also takes away from the technicality. And they never really had an originality in regards to their music besides having grossly vivid lyrics describing anything gory or sadistically abhorrent.


----------



## Svensenberg

Antichrist said:


> @*Svensenberg*
> 
> You know, I could never get into Cannibal Corpse because they always try too hard to be brutal and disgusting. They always have a constant bass pedal thumping in every song which also takes away from the technicality. And they never really had an originality in regards to their music besides having grossly vivid lyrics describing anything gory or sadistically abhorrent.


You're missing out! I really like Cannibal Corpse, there were pretty much the first death metal band, so it doesn't surprise me that they had to be extra brutal.. and think of the lyrics like a horror film in poetry form and they're actually quite well written (if you're into that sort of thing, mind you) I mean it's not something that I would listen to all day, every day, but they definitely have had a huge influence on metal and I think they broke a lot of ground.

They have good guitarists, and I like the constant blast beats haha.





I think they are just continuing in the traditions of Alice Cooper, (dare I say it) KISS, and more modern acts like Marilyn Manson, Slipknot, and Rob Zombie.. but to each his own, ya know?


----------



## Antichrist

I'm pretty sure the first true death metal band was Death itself. They were the influence that inspired all death metal bands after that. Cannibal Corpse was also a major influence, but they never really stood out to me. If I need a guitar instrumentalist, I always revisit Chuck Schuldiner as he is considered the innovator for the death metal genre (especially its guitar leads).


----------



## sidj0n




----------



## Svensenberg

Antichrist said:


> I'm pretty sure the first true death metal band was Death itself. They were the influence that inspired all death metal bands after that. Cannibal Corpse was also a major influence, but they never really stood out to me. If I need a guitar instrumentalist, I always revisit Chuck Schuldiner as he is considered the innovator for the death metal genre (especially its guitar leads).


Very true, bands like Death and Morbid Angel came first, but when the average person thinks "Death metal," the think Cannibal Corpse. Another of my favorites from the early death metal scene is Deicide... death metal is certainly not everyone's cup of tea though, even among metal fans


----------



## Antichrist

@*Svensenberg*

I always liked Deicide also; their lyrics are hilarious and the singing was a forefront for all following death metal bands. 

On terms of lyrics, has anyone read Incurso's (Spawn of Possession) lyrics? They're so gruesome. I was amazed when I read The Evangelist and Apparition. 

I seriously can't get enough of tech-death metal. SOP has it all: very technical drum patterns, synthesizer buildup, orchestral guitar lines, and poetic verses.


----------



## Kwaran




----------



## ArthurHawk

One of my favorite Death Metal band would be the fictional band Dethklok. I started to like the songs ever since I started watching the animated cartoon Metalocalypse. The reason why they are fictional is because they are sort of like Gorillaz. They play their songs live and they have tours, but of course, you won't be seeing cartoon characters of them. I guess what I really love about theirs songs is the music itself, and of course, the lyrics. I would suggest people to give it a try, because honestly, this is one of those bands that I literally love all of theirs songs and listen to them no matter when.


----------



## Antichrist

It is time to return to this discussion.

Saw Opeth live for the first time a couple weeks ago. Incredible band. 

For those who have not allowed Fleshgod Apocalypse to grace their ears:





Metal like a _sir_.


----------



## Hoff

Best old school death metal band is Bolt Thrower imo, and if you're into quirky black metal and haven't heard of Sigh, then boy are you in for a treat.


----------



## Outside_The_Box

Linkin Park, Theory of a Dead Man, and Nickleback, all the way. Just kidding, I hate those bands. LOL

Fuck yeah. I love Metal. Been a fan since 4th grade (early 90's). I pretty much like every genre except for brutal death metal. I gave it a shot, but it just sounds like someone throwing up with a coffee grinder next to them, and crazier doesn't necessarily mean heavier. LOL I like the classic death bands though, like Death, Malevolent Creation, etc. Other than that I like everything from Black Sabbath to Iron Maiden to Motley Crue to Morbid Angel to Killswitch Engage to Lamb of God, and everything in between. Except Stryper. LOL I think what drew me to Metal was that it's real, raw, and _usually_ unfiltered. It talks about real things in life and not just lolly pops and tight pants. It actually has something meaningful to say about the world (with some exceptions of course). Plus the composition is a lot more advanced than your typical bland pop and country music. Simple is good at times, like Johnny Cash for instance, but simplicity all the time is just fucking boring. Some of the more melodic black and death metal bands out there have some pretty advanced structure, layering, and arrangement, and I honestly think Mozart would be impressed by some of them if he were alive today.

Here's a few of my all-time favs:


----------



## Outside_The_Box

Forgot one. LOL I really, really, really like slow sludgy doom.


----------



## Outside_The_Box




----------



## Outside_The_Box

Okay last one, and I gotta watch the markets. This is the time of day I bring home the bacon.


----------



## Hoff

Slow, sludgy doom, eh? This calls for DOPETHRONE!


----------



## Waldeinsamkeit

Post-metal, anyone?


----------



## Hoff

Your crust has been blackened!











No amount of scraping will remove the black parts!


----------



## Outside_The_Box

Here's a band from back home. Used to play shows with them back in the 90's.


----------



## Hoff

Arabian Black Metal, just because.


----------



## celestialelixir

Waldeinsamkeit said:


> Post-metal, anyone?


I love Alcest! In kind of the same vein, do we have any Agalloch fans here?


----------



## 0vercast

Finally getting to see these guys in July at the Mayhem Fest....


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Orchidion

Death, fucking great band.


----------



## HorribleAesthete

Up the Irons!


----------



## Kito

Outside_The_Box said:


> Forgot one. LOL I really, really, really like slow sludgy doom.


I approve. <3



Hoff said:


> Slow, sludgy doom, eh? This calls for DOPETHRONE!


Such an amazing album. Funeralopolis is the perfect combination of slow, drawn-out doom and crazy moshing goodness.

If any of you are into nu metal, Korn is absolutely worth checking out. The sound of raw emotion in their first album is eargasmic. 






Neurosis is a cool experimental band I found lately, their sound is sludgy with aspects of ambient.


----------



## dvnj22

I really like enslaved.


----------



## The_Wanderer

This thread needs more "Grim" and "Frostbitten".


----------



## Kwaran

Digging this band's latest album.


----------



## HighClassSavage

Thrash Metal


----------



## HighClassSavage

Death Metal


----------



## Antichrist

And now, it is time for Technical DeathCore:


----------



## Westy365

I like white gold. My favorite metal band will be my wedding band


----------



## ficsci

I'm so fucking hyped to see them on August


----------



## December Flower




----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## Caelestis

A fairly new band. Their latest album is pretty decent. Melodeath that is more technically oriented.






Classic drone metal.


----------



## SuedeSwede

Probably my single favourite metal song. It's quite dark and fast-paced, but at the same time soft and delicate. And oh god those atmospheric vocals. Just perfect, wish more black metal was like this, honestly (has the tendency to be a little too visceral for my liking. Not to suggest I don't like visceral stuff, I just can never really like it any more than just "like").






Another favourite metal song. Again, atmospheric black metal. This one is somewhat more visceral than the last, but I still really love the atmosphere it builds up and it's creepy as fuck. And Varg's vocals are wow






Embodies everything I love about metal, really. Angry, emotional, unleashing all the power and angst inside of you. Heartbreaking song.






Fuck me, this is just breathtaking. Shimmering shoegazey soundscapes with a black metal aesthetic, it really just leaves me breathless. And that moment around the 5 minute mark where it just goes into post-rock textures and omfg, it's as perfect on record as it is live. And then it just unleashes all its power with arguably my favourite lyric in metal:

"I'm dying,
Is it blissful?
It's like a dream,
I want to dream"






Perfect folk/black metal thing. Really dark and wintery, love the imagery.

But yeah these songs here mean the world to me, honestly. Especially Dream House. Jesus christ isn't that just a perfect song.


----------



## SuedeSwede

some more stuff I like






shimmery shoegazey black metal






really cold atmospheric black metal. snowy and wintery






everyone loves this right?






mmmmmm sweet doom






WAWAWAWAWAWA


----------



## SuedeSwede

apologise for the spam but here's some more


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

Some metalcore I like (most metalcore is mallcore crap):


----------



## Milya




----------



## Dissonance

Sci-fi-themed experimental thrash metal. One of my most favorite songs by this band, and one of my top 3 bands.


----------



## Laze

Crystal Contemplations and Personal Vandetta are great songs.


----------



## eLiZium

great thread


----------



## WamphyriThrall

I was in the mood for some death 'n' roll...


----------



## VacantPsalm

I've been digging Unexpect pretty hard recently.


----------



## Dissonance

<3







* *





The lifeless worlds come alive 
Gathered here both low and high 
Show me sights I dreamt at night 
I shall return with the dreaming tide 

As above, so below 
Microcosm is macrocosm 
Anything I visualize 
Takes place for real 

The formless takes the shape I want 
I am the decoder of wavelengths 
Unobserved it is but nothing 
But the potential for everything 

As above, so below 
Microcosm is macrocosm 
Anything I visualize 
Takes place for real 

Stray into the silence 
Stray into my soul 
Stray beyond the shallow entombment 
Fate - forms a complex kaleidoscope 

Planets interact within my head 
Universes moved with the will 
Anything I imagine occurs 
Manifestation is a fact 

Stray into the silence 
Stray into my soul 
Stray beyond the shallow entombment 
Fate - forms a complex kaleidoscope 

The outside appears to move 
But never really does 
The mind is in movement 
Unknowing, unaware 
Earth appears in my head 

Does the rules of manifestation apply 
At such dense place 
In such soulless waste 

Travel forth light-years away 
Beyond the form of night and day 
Kaleidoscopic shapes at play 
Colours sparkle in every way 

As above, so below 
Microcosm is macrocosm 
Anything I visualize 
Takes place for real 

Stray into the silence 
Stray into my soul 
Stray beyond the shallow entombment 
Fate - forms a complex kaleidoscope 

The outside appears to move 
But never really does 
Earth appears in my head 
Does the rules of manifestation apply


----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------

